# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  Something on diy co2 diffusor

## ahkarboy

Theres something on my diffusor!! its a jelly like kinda thing. tried using a pair of forceps to grab it but i cant. wonder what is it and will it affect the water

----------


## BFG

It could be the by-product from your diy concoction. I do not know if it will affect the tank and it's inhabitant as I have not tried diy co2.

----------


## taz_boy

diy reactor...maybe u can shoot a photo and show us, will be useful...
i;ve tried diy co2, but not diy reactor....
i got a feeling it's just those normal stuff that always accumulate as the co2 are not diffused fast enough than the rate they are produced....

----------


## ahkarboy

no no its not a diy reactor. its diy co2 hooked up ro a ceramic diffusor and theres soething on the ceramic plate. kinda looks like fungus

----------


## |squee|

It's common with DIY CO2, I've seen threads about it in the past. I didn't read about anything harming the fish. Just remove it should be fine  :Razz:

----------


## tawauboy

have a bubble counter between the diy co2 reactor and co2 diffuser. this should minimise the 'white stuff'.
anyway, causes no harm. just remove it.

----------


## taz_boy

oic...that's common la for ceramic diffuser, btw, cermaic ain't a good choice for a diffuser as it clogs up easily...
jusr remove those stuff....no harm

----------


## hskier

It happens to me to as the CO2 too much. So cut down on the CO2.

fyi

----------


## valice

dun have to worry about the white stuff. shld be fine for your fishes.
my neons luv tat stuff when i squeeze my diy co2 and those white stuff floats into the water...  :Grin:  

my neons all still alive today...  :Laughing:

----------

